# Activacion y seguimiento



## daniv79

Hola chic@s:

Yo trabajo en una empresa en el departamento de ACTIVACION Y SEGUIMIENTO. Mis tareas son algo asi como ponerle el dedo en el hombro al suministrador para que cumpla el plazo, nos entregue lo que nos tiene que entregar, llamarles por telefono a ver si han recibido tal pedido, hacerles visitas para comprobar que todo esta como ellos dicen,... vamos, que sepan que estamos ahi y no se duerman en los laureles.

Como se traducirian estos 2 terminos al aleman?

ACTIVACION y SEGUIMIENTO

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## gadankle

No estoy muy segura de si son las palabras exactas pero podría ser: (die) Betätigung und (die) Befolgung


----------



## FranParis

Vieleicht Uberprüfung und Waiterverfolgen..


----------



## daniv79

ACTIVACIÓN

Yo creo que Überprufung es más inspección o supervisión y no es exactamente lo que yo hago. 

Betätigung me ha gustado más aunque no estoy seguro de que sea o no la buena para mi caso

SEGUIMIENTO

Que diferencia hay entre Weiterverfolgung, Verfolgung y Befolgung? Cuál creeis que encajaría mejor para mi caso?

Muchas gracias otra vez, chic@s


----------



## Aurin

daniv79 said:


> ACTIVACIÓN
> 
> Yo creo que Überprufung es más inspección o supervisión y no es exactamente lo que yo hago.
> 
> Betätigung me ha gustado más aunque no estoy seguro de que sea o no la buena para mi caso
> 
> SEGUIMIENTO
> 
> Que diferencia hay entre Weiterverfolgung, Verfolgung y Befolgung? Cuál creeis que encajaría mejor para mi caso?
> 
> Muchas gracias otra vez, chic@s


 
verfolgen: Die Polizei verfolgt den Dieb
              Ich verfolge ein Ziel.
befolgen: Ich befolge seine Anweisungen.
weiterverfolgen: El prefijo "weiter" + verbo usamos para expresar "seguir haciendo algo". 
Las propuestas no me convencen, pero tampoco tengo otra idea. Igual puedes describir un poco más tu trabajo.


----------



## daniv79

si! a ver si entre todos sacamos algo.
muchas gracias por seguir intentando ayudarme


----------

